# Hair stuck between teeth and gums



## Muck

I have a lab/weim with very short hair. I like to check them over every once and a while (check between toes, nails, ears, teeth). 

I always see his hair stuck between all his canine teeth and gum so that only the tips of the hair is sticking out. Sometimes there is a lot making him look like hes got a hairy tooth :tongue:

I took my thumb nail and gently pulled a few hairs out and one of them was actually pretty long  About this long <....> from tip to tip. 

His gums arnt red or swollen and he didnt seem like he cared in the least, just layed there kinda looking at me like "Isnt my hairy tooth cool?! :biggrin:"

I checked my other dog and she also has my Lab/weims hair in her canine teeth. 

Anyway my questions are:

Any harm in pulling them out?
Any harm in leaving them in?
Is this pretty normal?


----------



## DaneMama

This is normal and I do the exact same thing with all my dogs. Stuck hair *can* cause issues but not from what you are talking about. You could leave them in but isn't it find fascinatingly fun to pull them out? :wink: :tongue:


----------



## Muck

Haha. It is way to much fun to pull them out. I didn't want to say it since I'm new here and didn't want people thinking I'm a weirdo. :tongue: Whats even more weird is that Coal almost seems to enjoy it too... 

I'm glad its normal! 

Thank you.


----------



## DaneMama

Haha...we are all kinda weird. I mean lets face it...we spend a good deal of time on a forum about dog food LOL


----------

